# Hymer logo search



## 93983 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I have had our Hymermobil repainted and the logo signs were looking shabby. Does anyone know where i can purchase some, so i can replace them?

thanks in advance

Paz


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

the best way is , that you write directly to HYMER Germany in Bad Waldsee.

www.hymer.com

kind regards

leduc


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi to Paz and welcome to the site - I can only reiterate what leduc has said, try Hymer direct or you could also contact Peter Hambleton (not quite sure of the spelling) in Preston - he can obtain parts etc., for you or if South Hereford Garages are nearer to you give them a ring.

Carol


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paz,

We wanted new logos for our last Hymer and Hymer UK will supply,make sure you are sitting down when they give you a price.

I think in Yorkshire they say something like......HOW MUCH ...... 8O


----------



## HookyHymer (May 1, 2005)

Hambletons have them, £25 each !!

Regards
Glenn


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Are you talking about the "hymermobil" logo as on the classic ?
if so i have a unused pair you can have for £25
Twodogs


----------

